# Any recommendations for Mountain Bike small budget



## gmw492 (29 Dec 2017)

Hi,
I’m after a Hardtail Mountain bike with disc brakes,on a budget of £500 ish give or take a few pounds,seen this as example https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Land-Rover-Six-50-Seres-V-27-5-Mountain-Bike-2017-Hardtail-MTB_100111.htm
Only after one for a spin through the local woods bit of off roading hence why I don’t want to spend huge,any good ?says hydraulic brakes ? Excuse my ignorance but don’t know the difference.Or is there any good bikes to recommend 
Thanks


----------



## Cycleops (29 Dec 2017)

Decathlon have some good bikes at reasonable prices. https://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-560-mountain-bike-275-black-red-id_8364715.html
At this price point all will likely have hydraulic discs.

The Bizango from Halfords has had some very good reviews http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/voodoo-bizango-29er-mountain-bike-2016 Even got MTB of the year.

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...hardtail/product/voodoo-bizango-review-50627/


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Dec 2017)

Have a look on Rutland Cycles sale.
Cube Trek Cannondale and other good bikes for super price.



https://www.rutlandcycling.com/bikes/mountain-bikes/hardtail-mtb


----------



## gmw492 (29 Dec 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Decathlon have some good bikes at reasonable prices. https://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-560-mountain-bike-275-black-red-id_8364715.html
> At this price point all will likely have hydraulic discs.
> 
> The Bizango from Halfords has had some very good reviews http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/voodoo-bizango-29er-mountain-bike-2016 Even got MTB of the year.
> ...


ok thanks


----------



## gmw492 (29 Dec 2017)

meta lon said:


> Have a look on Rutland Cycles sale.
> Cube Trek Cannondale and other good bikes for super price.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (30 Dec 2017)

gmw492 said:


> Only after one for a spin through the local woods bit of off roading hence why I don’t want to spend huge



All you need for a ride in the woods is a solid frame basic MTB, and you could easily pick up a perfectly suitable one secondhand for £50 or less on one of those online auction sites. You don't need disc brakes either.


----------



## Cycleops (30 Dec 2017)

If you don’t want to spend much Gumtree is awash with mountain bikes at bargain prices like this one: https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/norco-xfr3-mountain-bike-not-carrera-hybrid-bike-/1280991065
Or go for retro 90s rigid frame model as @SkipdiverJohn says, you could even try a bit of skip diving for yourself!


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Dec 2017)

2017 Marin Pine Mountain , LINKY 

I got mine for £549 from Rutland but stock everywhere seems sparse now, and prices seem higher, but, if you can find one for what I paid then grab it while you can, it's a great great bike.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (30 Dec 2017)

One reason I think there is so much bargain-priced secondhand stuff about, is that a lot of newbies get carried away and spend significant amounts on brand new bikes in a big burst of enthusiasm that often doesn't last. They soon give up using their bikes and they get shoved in the garden shed and forgotten. After a few years, they come to light during a clear out and then get sold off, having covered very little mileage, for a fraction of what they cost originally. By that time, the original purchase price is mentally written of as "water under the bridge" and the seller doesn't feel the same pain they would have done if they'd sold the bike after only 3 months. Bicycles, particularly MTB's, must be one the most frequently bought, but then rarely used, objects owned by most households. One of mine, which is 23 years old, came to me with these funny conical plastic protectors still fitted over the wheel nuts. I'm sure they were sent out to the dealers from the Factory like that!


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Dec 2017)

The other reason many are for sale is there stolen in large volume.
So try not to help line the pocket of a thieving C#%T when you buy off gumtree or ebay


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (30 Dec 2017)

meta lon said:


> The other reason many are for sale is there stolen in large volume.
> So try not to help line the pocket of a thieving C#%T when you buy off gumtree or ebay



Good point, although I think this is much more a problem with expensive stuff, not sub-£50 bikes from the 1990's. I'd want to see some paperwork if paying in the hundreds rather than tens of pounds. I'm happy enough that none of mine are bent, and I do have the dealer receipt for one, got it from original owner still living at same address.


----------



## bjellys (24 Jan 2018)

Hard tail of the year in it's price range.
Buy Now: Vitus Nucleus 275 (2017) at Chain Reaction Cycles from £439.99
Read more at http://www.mbr.co.uk/reviews/hardta...-year-sneak-preview-video#wEgsE7pdqvHPSDJH.99


----------



## User32269 (24 Jan 2018)

I've got a Specialized Crosstrail and would thoroughly recommend them. They are classed as a hybrid, but given the huge tyre clearance, hydraulic discs, and firm front suspension, mine is excellent for most off road riding. The added bonus is that it is good to ride on the tarmac as well. New start at under £550, but can be picked up very reasonably second hand. It's a very versatile machine.

I also use a 90's rigid mtb that cost me the grand sum of £5, and it can be ridden almost anywhere. It's cheep to maintain and I don't worry too much if I have to leave it locked somewhere. 

Both are good fun to ride on or off road, can be fitted with racks for commuting or touring.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jan 2018)

Officially it's a hybrid, but it's definitely MTB biased and will be found for a blast around the woods with the advantage of being fairly decent on road - the perennial Cyclechat favourite: the *Carrera Subway* from Halfords.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (25 Jan 2018)

The Calibre MTB's at Go Outdoors get excellent reviews. This one is £500 and if I was looking to buy, I'd probably go for one myself. I read an article in MBUK and it won the best hardtail under £500 review...

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/calibre-gauntlet-650b-mountain-bike-p343871


----------



## clid61 (12 Feb 2018)

ebay


----------



## ShxdowRider420 (12 Jul 2018)

You might just thank me for this... 

do yourself a favour and go check out the Carrera Krakens at halfords .. brand new they cost £450. I have the 2015 white and blue edition that I picked up second hand for 250 and its by far the best bike I've ever had. It beats my old DiamondBack Racing MTB that I used to actually use to commute to work that cost me £1300 at the time. The good thing about these bikes is the spec on them is pretty sweet (27.5'' Wheels, Clarkes M2 Hydraulic Brakes, 180mm Front Rotor, 160mm Back Rotor, Fierce looking frames and not to forget the lovely wide handlebars .. the new ones at Halfords have been nerfed in terms of visual, they've grown a bit boring  but spec remains the same if not better. The new ones also come in red or white and have a built in protective coat on your frame that the older editions don't have. Ideal bike for getting to A to B, traveling to work or even hitting hardcore downhill trails .. I swear these bikes are Halfords best kept secret. The kraken is the type of bike you could genuinely go off course from work and hit some trails after a long-shift if you wanted to. It also feels very much worth a lot more than the price you pay for one brand new. You could tell someone the bike cost you £1000 and they wouldn't question it other than the fact it says Carrera. Very good bikes. Lockable 120mm Suspension is amazing as well.. its like landing on a cloud on every jump.


----------

